# Dsc osta rx log



## dsc123 (Apr 20, 2012)

*STATS

Age:21
Height:5ft 9
Weight: 82.1kgs
Training experiance: 4 years
Goal: cut bf% whilst maintaining muscle mass
**Previous cycle exp: none**

SUPPS
**
-Osta Rx
-Whey
-Jack3d
-testforce2
-dextrose
-b12
-fish oil
-multi
-D3
-Bcaas
*
*Diet- Proteins will be from eggs, chicken, salmon, pistachio nuts and whey
       - Carbs will be from oats, potatos, dextrose and veg
*      - *Fats will be from olive oil, egg yolks, milk* 
*
Low macros- Days off and HIIT cardio
Calories-2500
Protein-200
Carbs- 114
fats-118

Medium macros- Training days
Calories-2800
Protein-200
Carbs-200
Fats-130

High macros- Weekend
1 day a week will not be counting macros but protein will be high.

Training

Mon- cardio and chest
Tues- Back and Bis
Weds- HIIT cardio
Thurs- Shoulders and Tris
Fri- cardio and legs

I have another Journal that i am currently running, but thought i would start a new thread to give more info and advice just on the OSTA RX! I am waiting for delivery so start date will probably be around start of May *

*Osta Rx- 3 pills a day (20mg) divided am mid day and pm  
              - 4 weeks maybe extend to 8 weeks depending on shipping times and how the cycle goes

Any advice, feedback, criticisms welcomed
*


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Osta Rx has arrived  i will be adding around 500 calories on to the above diet and around 100g protein to low and medium macro days..

Have also just put an order in for *Formeron *â which i will be starting the day after my last Osta rx pill, either starting at 1 pump per day and going up to 2 or straight with 2 pumps..

First Osta Rx will be next Monday


----------



## dsc123 (May 7, 2012)

Day 1
82.0kgs

Chest and cardio, wasn't the best work out, strength was a bit weak but was expecting it to be after celebrating mates birthday at the weekend.

Diet is on track so far
2 duck eggs 1 cup oats 1 cup milk 50g whey
chicken salad
25g pistachio nuts 50g whey 40g dextrose

2 pills of Osta Rx taken so far, 1 more will be taken with my last meal of the day


----------



## dsc123 (May 8, 2012)

Day 2
Back & Bis
Had a good workout, strength was back to normal...good pumps, doubt its from the osta as its only the 2nd day though...was very hot in the gym and sweating a lot!

Diet 100%

slept very well last night, could be due to the testforce 2 though...also had a headache for about 10mins at the end of my session went away after having a shake and another pill of Osta


----------



## dsc123 (May 9, 2012)

Day 3
Rest day today, a couple of things to report are that my back has been pumped the whole day and also last nights sleep, i woke up sweating a lot! that has to do with the osta as thats a first thats ever happened.


----------



## dsc123 (May 10, 2012)

Day 4
83.1 kgs +2lbs cheat meal yesterday

Shoulders & Tris

smith shoulder press
2x 12 reps
1x 8reps

barbell corner press
1x 12reps
1x 12reps

DB lat raises
1x 15reps
1x10reps

cable low pully
1x 15reps

Reverse Db flys
2x 15reps
1x12 reps

Dips
2x 12reps
1x 8 reps

tricep pulldown
1x15
1x10

overhead rope ext
2x 15


----------



## dsc123 (May 16, 2012)

Day 9
Back & bis
My strength has definatly increased, i am back up to the weights I was using when i was on a bulk...I have noticed a couple of spots on shoulder and chest, might not be the osta but am just keep note of everything.


----------



## fatsopower (May 16, 2012)

any appetite change? I'm hungrier since I've been on Osta, but it might just be cause I'm training harder....


----------



## dsc123 (May 17, 2012)

No I've not noticed much change In appetite which is good for me as im in calorie deficit but I have noticed very deep sleeps.


----------



## dsc123 (May 17, 2012)

I take that back! I have been constantly hungry all day, and it's my rest day! Just finished chicken veg and potatoes and am still starving!


----------



## Kirk B (May 17, 2012)

i want to try it so bad I just don't have the $  ,,, Damn this suck bad its working the way its say though


----------



## dsc123 (May 25, 2012)

Day 20

Have dropped down to 80.9kgs, vascularity has increased couple of veins in traps.. Strength is still increasing on all exercises and hit a few PBs on shoulder press and barbell corner press.. Wish I had another bottle to run for 8 weeks! I don't think I have time to get another to the UK before my 4 weeks is up! Am also going to start formeron at 2 pumps ED in the morning.


----------

